

Write in C - A geek song - sasha-dv
http://write-in-c-song.blogspot.com/2009/08/write-in-c-geek-song.html

======
p4bl0
Mandatory link to MC Plus+ web page: <http://mcplusplus.com/>. I think _Chip
Hop Nerd_ is the most famous of his songs but the two albums are quite fun.

------
niswilsonnissen
I still prefer "The Eternal Flame" sung by Julia Ecklar
(<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/eternal-flame.html>)

------
zura
This reminds me about "QBasic Nerd" :)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mal6XbN5cEg>

------
gaius
What is the point of creating a whole new blog for a single post? Eventually
it will just make the entire namespace unusable.

------
signa11
i was _hoping_ for a hip-hop version :)

~~~
sasha-dv
Maybe we can challenge destorm to make it :)

------
Silhouette
For those who like musical geek humour, here's another one:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BipvGD-LCjU>

